# Orontes GY411



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I've received the following inquiry from Tom Jensen:

_Hi, my grandad Chris (Lars Christian Bernhardt Jensen to give him his full moniker) was a fisherman out of Grimsby & was on the Atlantic convoys during WW1. After the war he moved to Mulgrave, Nova Scotia where he worked as a fisherman on the Orontes. In 1919 he came back to Grimsby with her as 1st mate. In the early 1920s he moved to Cardiff....whether it was still with the 'Orontes' or not I dont know, perhaps you may be able to shed some light on this for me. I would be most grateful for any info you may be able to give to me regarding the 'Orontes' and her crews._

Apart from what I've put on my Milford Trawlers website, I don't have the kind of information that Tom needs, and I can only suggest that he gets in touch with John Wilson of the NE Lincs Archives.

Can anyone else provide such info, or suggest other possible sources?

Barry


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

I found the Orontes on the Lancashire FLOAT site on http://float-trawlers.lancashire.gov. uk but there wasn't a picture to go with the information.

regards

Fay


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Not much to add Barry, but here it is:-
Orontes, First registered in Hull when built in 1895. O.N.105040 178 GT
1908 became FD54 
1912 to Canada
1919 sold to Orontes S.F.Co. and registered as GY441
1937 to Holland.
Grimsby Library have 1 photograph of this vessel as Orontes GY441.

Crew lists at the N.E.Lincs archives, to my knowledge are not indexed after 1911/1912.
Jensen is/was a common name in Grimsby/Cleethorpes.
In fact, I knew a Chris Jensen, mate and thirdhand, who sailed with my father.
Don't know much about him though after that. Would think he was born 1906/1910 or thereabouts.
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Barry
Her crew lists for 1919 to 1936 with the exception of 1921 ( which has probably been destroyed or the vessel was laid up) are held at The Memorial University of Newfoundland.
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=105040.

regards
Roger


----------



## Tomejen (Feb 13, 2008)

davetodd said:


> Jensen is/was a common name in Grimsby/Cleethorpes.
> In fact, I knew a Chris Jensen, mate and thirdhand, who sailed with my father.
> Don't know much about him though after that. Would think he was born 1906/1910 or thereabouts.
> Best Regards
> Dave


Hello Dave, that's not the same Chris Jensen. My grandad Chris was born 1887, Lovns (Louns) Denmark and came to the UK mid to late 1900s. 
Regards, Tom Jensen.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

N E Lincs Archive crew list show Chr.P Jensen skipper of Premier 1911-1912 skippers ticket no 8441 and skipper of Tribune 1912-1913. Would make him a young skipper I just noticed
His he yours ? Like Dave said Jensen common in these crew list and Grimsby


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful advice for Tom, gents. What a fund of knowledge there is out there!

Barry


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Missed this one Barry. From FMHT database

ORONTES (FD54) (1906-1912)
O.N. 105040. 178g 76n 111.5 x 21.0 x 11.5 feet
T.3-cyl by C. D. Holmes & Co, Hull
1909: New boiler fitted

30.3.1895: Launched by Cochrane & Cooper, Beverley (Yd.No.125) for Thomas Hamling & Co Ltd, Hull as Orontes. 3.5.1895: Registered at Hull (H282). 5.1895: Completed. 1906: Sold to Lancashire Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Fleetwood (J. Marr & Son Ltd, managers). 8.1.1906: Hull registry closed. 9.1.1906: Registered at Fleetwood (FD54) 1912: Sold to Wallace Fisheries Ltd, Vancouver, BC. 17.2.1912: Fleetwood registry closed. 1912: Registered at Vancouver. 6.1919: Sold to Northwold Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby (T. Sowerby, manager). 7.1919: Vancouver registry closed. 9.7.1919: Registered at Grimsby (GY411). 1920: Sold to T. Sowerby, Milford Haven. 1.1924: Sold to Robert D. Roberts, Grimsby. 9.1926: Sold to Orontes Steam Fising Co Ltd, Grimsby (W. H. Johnston, manager). 1.1933: Sold to A. McKay, Milford Haven (R. L. Hancock, manager) 1935: Sold R. L. Hancock, Milford Haven. 9.1937: Sold to owners in the Netherlands for demolition. 8.9.1937: Grimsby registry closed.
Gil.


----------



## Tomejen (Feb 13, 2008)

Many thanks for your replies folks.....very much appreciated. Tom.


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Orontes*

Barry

This on The Bosun's Watch at http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/fwdgal18/fd54orontes.html

If it's any consolation I get a lot of queries regarding crew but cannot answer them.

Cheers

Jim


----------

